# Leiterfarben im Häuslesbau



## ohm200x (7 Juli 2010)

Moin,

bin immer noch dabei mein EFH zu verkabeln.
Bevor ich bald ans programmieren meiner Beckhoff darf, müssen allerdings noch die Hardware verklemmt und ca. 80 NYM-Kabel aufgelegt werden.

Mal ne Frage zu der Verwendung von (Hell)Blau als N-Leiter etc.
Ich habe im Flur im OG LED-Strahler, die nachts brennen sollen.
Im Kinderzimmer daneben Sitzt an der Tür eine Steckdose.
Beide Leitungen führen in eine Verteilerdose und gehen von da aus über eine 5-adrige Leitung in den Schaltschrank.

Um zwischen FI-Schutzschaler für Steckdosen und Leuchten zu trennen habe ich beide Betriebsmittel wie folgt angeklemmt.
Zuleitung -> Steckdose
sw - L
bl - N
gnge - PE

Zuleitung -> LED
bn - L
gr - N
kein PE da Schutzisoliert

Später habe ich mir dann nochmals Diskussionen zum Thema blauer Leiter in ner mehradrigen Leitung angesehen und bin nun etwas unsicher.
Kann ich den grauen Leiter laut VDE als zweiten N-Leiter verwenden?
Oder darf der N nur mit nem blauen Leiter (sofern vorhanden) benutzt werden und der graue (oder braune) Draht der Leitung hat brach zu liegen?

Danke im Voraus

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## TimoK (8 Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe die Norm leider gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte. 

Beispiel:
Ölflex 12G1,5 o.ä. ist ja auch nicht farblich gekennzeichnet, du kannst aber jede beliebige Ader für jede beliebige Anwendung nutzen - außer dem Schutzleiter, und dieser ist ja wieder farblich grün/gelb.

Ich würde das im Plan passend vermerken, dann solte das kein Problem sein!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juli 2010)

in der norm wird da von eindeutiger kennzeichnung bzw. unverwechselbarkeit gesprochen. beim ölflex ists dann klar, durch die nummerierung...wenn du dann noch bissl blaues isoband um deinen grauen draht drum machst ists doch unverwechselbar...


----------



## ohm200x (8 Juli 2010)

Morgen,

das ist soweit klar. GrünGelb für PE ist Pflicht. Und bei einer "farblosen" Leitung ergibt sich das ja automatisch. Ist ja bei ner NYM-J 7x1,5 auch so.
Nur geht es hier um eine kunterbunte NYM-J x1,5 mit Schwarz, Braun, Grau, Blau und GrünGelb.

Wegen der Eindeutigkeit streiten sich ja eh auch die Geister.
Die eine Seite sagt, man dürfe über den blauen NUR noch den Nullleiter führen, was zu einer 4 oder 5-adrigne Leitung für nen Schalter führt, oder das NYM-O zum Einsatz kommt.
Mein Verständnis und die Meinung der andern Seite dagegen ist, wenn kein Nullleiter verwendet wird kann Blau auch ein Schaltdraht sein.

In meinem Fall wirds jetzt in sofern kompliziert, weil ich ja bereits einen Nullleiter habe, der auch wie es sich gehört in Blau ausgeführt wird. Nun möchte ich zusätzlich einen weiteren Nullleiter (anderer FI-Kreis) haben und den mit Grau fahren.


Das ganze im Plan kennzeichnen ist auch klar, nur wer rennt nach 20 Jahren in den Keller und schaut nach dem Plan? Zumal ich ja mal außer Haus sein kann und dann ein fremder am Strom fummelt.

Durch umlegen meiner Sicherungen habe ich das jetzt auch fast schon wieder gelöst, nur eine Leitung im Haus hätte noch eine solche Konfiguration.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## TimoK (8 Juli 2010)

Also die blaue Ader als Schaltdraht zu verwenden ist absolut unbedenklich, bei gegenteiligen Meinungen würde mich die Norm hierzu interessieren.

P.S. Du meinst den Neutralleiter, Nullung ist schon ein paar Jahre her...

Wie gesagt, ich sehe in deiner Konstellation keine Probleme!


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juli 2010)

wie gesagt, in der 0100-510 stehts drin, solange wie eine verwechslung ausgeschlossen ist, ists möglich...

gerade wie timo meint blauen als schaltdraht
"Verwendung einnes blauen Leiters für bestimmte Zwecke"

andersrum die farbe der aktiven leiter ist auch nicht nur auf br/sw/gr bestimmt.

hier wird in der 0100-510 auf die 0293-308 verwiesen und da steht auch nichts drin, das neutralleiter zwingend blau auszuführen sind.


----------



## ohm200x (8 Juli 2010)

Danke nochmals.

Gut mit den Verweisen auf die VDE kan ich ruhiger schlafen.
In 14 Tagen kommt die Abnahme und da ist was zum Argumentieren ganz gut.
Weiterhin hab ich nen Helfer, der gerne Kritisiert wenn was von "normal" abweicht.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## nade (8 Juli 2010)

Kurze Anmerkung, die VDE besagt allerdings auch, das nicht mehrere Stromkreise in einer Leitung geführt werden dürfen. Außer wenn diese eben per Nummerierung gekennzeichnet ist.

Anderstrum ist diese Sache noch aus der Zeit, wo eben ein 5 Ader noch 2* Schwarz beinhaltet hat.

Würde da, wie eben auch in einem Schaltschrank, der mit einem anderen "Vernetzt" ist durch Z.B. die Steuerspannung in der Klemmstelle, also deiner Schalterdose, die Drähte mit einer Beschriftung kenntlich machen.

Gerade eben für einen anderen Elektriker, der mal in deiner Abwesenheit einen Notdienst fliegen muß, und auch zur eigenen Erinnerung, weil schon selber oft was gemacht, und nach einem Jahr nur noch schwach daran erinnern können, das da mal was war.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2010)

Ich würde keine zwei Stromkreise in einer Leitung führen, wie bereits angesprochen.
Vor allem zwei Stromkreise die über getrennte RCDs geführt sind. 

GAU:

Du hast nur zwei RCD für das Haus. Du bohrst die eine Leitung an, beide RCD fallen, ALLES ist Dunkel.

Und wenn in 20 Jahren mal einer erweitern will, zwackt von der Dose noch nen 3x1,5mm² für ne Steckdose ab, die für Weihnachtsbeleuchtung da sein soll. Denkt sich "GrünGelb auf GrünGelb, Blau auf Blau...und Schwarz.... hey cool das sind LEDs, die werden automatisch eingeschaltet wenn auch die Weihnachtsdeko leuchten soll, das ist ja Klasse". Nun fällt der schnellere von beiden RCD weil du die Stromkreise gemischt hast.

Es gibt noch mehr Beispiele... ich finde es nicht gut!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Ludewig (8 Juli 2010)

Ic h kann dir im Augenblick gar nicht sagen, wo da die Grenze ist, aber in der Hausinstallation geht das nicht. 
Separater Stromkreis -> getrennte Leitungen -> getrennte Dosen.
Bei gemeinsamem Stromkreis brauchst du dann auch nur einen N.

Einzige nicht einmal von allen akzeptierte Besonderheit ist der aufgeteilte Drehstromkreis. D.h. mit 5 x 2,5 in den Keller /die Küche und dort auf mehrere Steckdosen aufteilen. Meines Wissens zulässig, solange gemeinsame Freischaltung möglich. Viele haben dabei aber nicht unberechtigte Bedenken wegen der Problematik der N-Unterbrechung mit konsekutivem Gerätetod durch Überspannung.


----------



## cindy (8 Juli 2010)

So wie Ludewig das beschreibt kenne ich das auch, 
nur mit der gemeinsame Freischaltung hab nie verstanden.
Das hieße ja das man einen 3 Poligen LS braucht, der alle drei Stromkreise gleichzeitig trennt, das ist ja dann auch nicht so elegant.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2010)

ein 4 pol. RCD für alle Steckdosen an dieser Leitung reicht auch.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Ludewig (8 Juli 2010)

@Matze001:
Richtig, genau das ist die allgemein gängige Interpretation. Ist irgendwie ein FI davor, dann reichen Einzelautomaten, bei Beleuchtung allemal. In dem beschriebenen Fall "Kellerversorgung WaMa, Trockner, Bügelbrett" setze ich persönlich aber lieber einen 3-fach-LS.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juli 2010)

gibts auf dieser Welt tatsächlich jemanden, der einer mehr als zehn Jahre alten Elektroinstallation in einem Privathaus traut?

Oder umgekehrt formuliert: muss man alles so gestalten, dass auch der allerletzte DAU nichts verkehrt machen kann? Geht das überhaupt? DAU-sicher? Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen: aber muss ich wirklich auch noch den Dummy mitberücksichtigen, der hemmungslos eine Wand in Schweizer Käse verwandelt und dabei angebohrte Leitungen in Kauf nimmt?


----------



## Ludewig (9 Juli 2010)

@perfektionist

Ich habe einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil meiner Zeit mit stinknormalen E-Installationen vergeudet. Mit einer Erkenntnis:

Ja, eine Hausinstallation muss so narrensicher sein, dass sie auch nach 40(!) Jahren noch auf Anhieb verstanden wird. Sonst fängt es früher oder später an zu brennen.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ja, eine Hausinstallation muss so narrensicher sein, dass sie auch nach 40(!) Jahren noch auf Anhieb verstanden wird


Meine These ist: in vierzig Jahren werden bereits mehrere Narren dran zugange gewesen sein.


----------



## c-teg74 (15 Juli 2010)

*Farben*

Nabend,

also zum N-Leiter. Von der Farbe darf abgewichen werden, wenn keine verwechselungs gefahr betseht. Es wird aber Blau empfohlen und sollte durchgehend in einer Farbe sein. In deinem fall besteht aber meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl verwechselungsgefahr. 
Und das mit den mischen von stromkreisen in einer Leitung ist zwar erlaubt, aber nicht sehr schön. 
Und der PE sollte bis zum Ende durchverdrahtet sein und im Gerät bzw. Beleuchtung Totgelegt werden. Es kann ja niemand sagen ob in z.B. 7 Jahren, da eine Beleuchtung der Schutzklasse I montiert wird und dann fehlt der PE.
Zum FI-Im Gebäude müssen min. 2 FI´s installiert sein, um höchstmögliche verfügbarkeit der Elektrik zu gewährleisten. Also bei deiner Aufteilung wie schon von einem geschrieben, wird die Leitung beschädigt dann ist es dunkel! Fraglich ob so der Anforderung ausreichend nachgekommen wird???

Warum willst DU den die LED´s über einen eigenen FI laufen lassen???

Gruß der Carsten


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juli 2010)

c-teg74 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Zum FI-Im Gebäude müssen min. 2 FI´s installiert sein, um höchstmögliche verfügbarkeit der Elektrik zu gewährleisten.
> Gruß der Carsten



Hast da zufällig was schriftliches dazu???
Würde mich mal Interessieren, ob es da eine Vorschrift über die Anzahl der RCDs gibt...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## c-teg74 (15 Juli 2010)

Hi Timo,

das steht in der VDE 0100-410 oder/und Din 18015. Ich habe es jetzt nicht ganz genau im Kopf. Da steht - es muss mehr als 1 RCD (30mA)installiert werden - Also mindestens 2 RCD´s, wie die aufgeteilt werden müssen, dazu steht auch nix genaues zu. Es soll nur größtmögliche verfügbarkeit Gewährleisted sein. Also die Räume ein wenig Logisch aufteilen. 

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (16 Juli 2010)

das steht in der din 18015, dort heisst es aber, ein fi darf nicht alle stromkreise gleichzeitig ausschalten, also wenn du den herd als festangeschlossenes gerät raus lässt, hat man auch diese norm erfüllt 

...spass beiseite...wäre wirklich unklug einen fi für alles, obwohl es viele machen...


----------



## ohm200x (16 Juli 2010)

c-teg74 schrieb:


> Nabend,



Moin,

zuerst mal dank für alle Hinweise und Tips.
Weiterhin diese Beschreibung gilt nicht nur für die eine Dose und die eine LED-Leuchte. Ich hatte ursprünglich 4 solche mehr oder weniger ähnliche Aufbauten.
Durch umplanen der Stromkreise habe ich jetzt N immer auf Blau, mehrere Stromkreise auf einer Leitung wird es aber weiterhin geben.



c-teg74 schrieb:


> also zum N-Leiter. Von der Farbe darf abgewichen werden, wenn keine verwechselungs gefahr betseht. Es wird aber Blau empfohlen und sollte durchgehend in einer Farbe sein. In deinem fall besteht aber meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl verwechselungsgefahr.



Wieso? der blaue ist für den N der Steckdose und ginge von Blau auf Blau.
Die LED-Leuchte hat ihrerseits blau und braun, braun gingen auf braun und blau eben auf den separaten N hier in grau.
Dokumentation im Plan und an den Leitern und gut.

<snipsnap>



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Und der PE sollte bis zum Ende durchverdrahtet sein und im Gerät bzw. Beleuchtung Totgelegt werden. Es kann ja niemand sagen ob in z.B. 7 Jahren, da eine Beleuchtung der Schutzklasse I montiert wird und dann fehlt der PE.



Volle Zustimmung, nichts anderes Praktiziere ich hier. Nach dem PE war hier nie gefragt, daher habe ich die Details auf das wesentliche reduziert.
Die LED-Leuchte ist IP68, ha eine fest angebaut Leitung mit 25cm. Daher muss ich ich ja die Dose setzen und verklemmen. Das jetzt noch die Steckdose von nebenan über diese Dose geführt wird ist ne andere Sache.
Sollte in 7 Jahren die Leuchte defekt sein und ich für das Billigding keinen Ersatz mehr bekommen, kann ich in der Dose jederzeit den PE aufklemmen.



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Zum FI-Im Gebäude müssen min. 2 FI´s installiert sein, um höchstmögliche verfügbarkeit der Elektrik zu gewährleisten.



Ich habe 4 Stück. Aus eben genau dem Grund. Nicht mal wissend das Herr VDE das sogar vorschreibt. Die Beschreibung oben war ja nur ein Auszug meiner Elektrik.



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Also bei deiner Aufteilung wie schon von einem geschrieben, wird die Leitung beschädigt dann ist es dunkel! Fraglich ob so der Anforderung ausreichend nachgekommen wird???


 
Nope.
Ein FI für Küchengeräte, Kühlgeräte und die Aquarien. Ein FI für die Heizungsanlage. Und dann noch 2 FI auf die ich bunt gewürfelt Steckdosen und Leuchten des Hauses verteilt habe, so dass zu jeder Zeit auf jedem Stockwerk mindestens ein Licht an bleibt.



c-teg74 schrieb:


> Warum willst DU den die LED´s über einen eigenen FI laufen lassen???



Tu ich ja nicht. Ist wie gesagt nur ein Teil meiner ganzen Anlage.

Gruß ohm200x


----------

